# Flightless Drosophila melanogastor (Turkish Gliders)???



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone ever used the "Turkish Gliders"?
These flies can apparently fly short distances (in loops) and might give our frogs a little exercise.

What do you think?

LINK


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh... and I forgot... they tend to produce FASTER!!!

Any experiences or thoughts welcome!


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Sure! They're great and very prolific. I highly recommend them.

EricG.NH


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Shh. Don't tell anyone: http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/search.php


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

They are great...if you use a lot of melagonaster, you owe it to you'reself to get some of these.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

How do the frogs like them??? Do they actually have to hunt harder for them since they can "glide"????


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

They only glide if they have no supplement on them, but yeah, they draw more attention then the ones that just fall straight down.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah, well, I think this is partially a matter of opinion, and partially a matter of what frogs you keep...

Behavior wise, they are not too different from the standard glider strain, which also hops and glides a bit... curlies do as well... all three types are top of the list for production wise as well. It really depends on your conditions on if they produce more for you... it seems to vary for each keeper, so try them with your set up before accepting if their production is different enough for you to switch. Also note, the producer of this fly doesn't sell standard glider strains, and is also trying to sell cultures, so this may also be part advertising, as they are the sole producer of these.

I've not heard they produce faster... they are a melanogaster, and even with all the variations, they tend to produce at basically the same rate under the same conditions.

As for frogs liking them, depends on the frog. I tend to not like glider strains because the hopping/gliding is a pain in the ass when moving them from one container to the other... you'll always have escapes... thumbnails and more arboreal frogs really go for these over wingless strains tho. More terrestrial frogs tend to go for the wingless strains a little more do to their more ant like habit...


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I am thinking about getting some for my thumbs... so.... good idea?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Any of the flightless/glider strains would work.... glider, turkish glider, curly, mini white... all the ones with wings hop and are active and make great thumbnail food. The more terrestrial species like the wingless tho... yellow fants and retic types love the wingless and golden delicious.


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

I got a couple cultures of TG's from SNDF when I picked up my frogs. 
I cultured them and they are doing great. 
My tincs absolutely love them and go crazy for them.
The pums eat them, but dont seem to favor one over the other.

Im glad I was introduced to these flies. I will continue to culture them.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I love the turkish gliders, they have always produced really well for me. My imis love them too. I've gone about 3 years with them, and have only had to get a new starter culture once - and that was because of my mistake, I'm sure they would have gone longer had I not let them escape.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have crinkly wing ff's now... will I notice a difference?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If you don't have very many frogs, the differences (namely production which isn't guaranteed as it depends on how you culture them) aren't big enough to switch. Stick with the curlies, and if for some reason you need to start over (mites or something) next time you have to order new cultures, give them a try.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

*Gliders*

We sell gliders here and they work really well. They produce large cultures. They can glide up to 12" or more. I am not really sure if your frogs will get a work out, but I know this one thing that your frogs will have pretty big stomaches. LOL


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Just a note Merek (not sure you know) but Turkish Gliders and Gliders are genetically different strains of melanogaster... very similar but Turkish like it slightly drier and under the right conditions may produce a little bit more.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

There is no "Turkish Glider". I have done a ton of research trying to find paperwork on a Turkish Glider. The fly may not be D. melanogaster either. I have a college buddy who dabbles in this area thinks it may be some other species of Drosophila. They do in fact have a commonly induced x-ray or UV wing mutation. The wing morphology is well documented as a glider, or sometimes as a curlywing. The are unique in that they do retain the reproductive rates of wild type flies.


----------

